# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  busco hombre madrileño

## Ella

a ver cuerpos!!!

poned aqui vuestros datos:
-breve descripcion
-edad, estatura (si adjuntais foto mejor), estudios

que puedo que os ganeis uun paseo en la noria   :Lol:  

(que mal me sienta la primavera)

----------


## ign

¿Te sirve en lugar de un hombre madrileño un muchacho conquense?

Mido un metro ochenta y no tengo estudios (mi carrera no puede considerarse como estudios).

¡Ah! Y a mí también me sienta muy mal la primavera, me vuelvo muy cariñoso...
Mejor será que sigamos esta conversación en privado...

----------


## Ayy

EEEE no vale... los moderadores jugais con ventaja.....  podeis borrar mensajes para beneficiaros....  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## CeReuS

¿esto es una pagina para conseguir citas?

pues buscadme una chica que este bien :D zona de alicante xDDDDDDD

----------


## ign

> EEEE no vale... los moderadores jugais con ventaja.....  podeis borrar mensajes para beneficiaros....  :evil:  :evil:


Pues no había caído en ello hasta leer tu mensaje...  :twisted:

----------


## Dow

desde que no tengo tiempo ni para el foro... esto se desmadra...

Ella, pensé que desayunar juntos en una cafetería megasuper cara y pija significaba algo... creí que algo comenzaba entre nosotros...

----------


## Ella

> ¿Te sirve en lugar de un hombre madrileño un muchacho conquense?
> 
> Mido un metro ochenta y no tengo estudios (mi carrera no puede considerarse como estudios).
> 
> ¡Ah! Y a mí también me sienta muy mal la primavera, me vuelvo muy cariñoso...
> Mejor será que sigamos esta conversación en privado...



mides 1,80??!!! yo te recordaba muy bajigo
dow...es que...eres tan delgadito que si te abrazo te quedas encerrado en mi canalillo, has de nutrirte mas   :Lol:  

buah!, venga, entonces, aceptamos a gente de toda españa

Quien cree que esta bueno o es un tio interesante,que postee!!!

y quien se parezca  a daortiz tambien.. pero que sepa que cuando lo haga pensare en el  8-)

----------


## aitorlarrea

yo estoy bueno y soy interesante...

...pero cual es exactamente la finalidad de este post??

----------


## Inherent

... elegir al más guapo de todo el foro. Yo no participo por aquello de que haya un poco de emoción, y dar alguna oportunidad a la gente  :Wink1: 

Pd: Es la misma broma que haría tamariz..... así que ojo que cualquiera que se meta con mi post deshonra al Maestro X-D

----------


## Ayy

Bueno... si hay que parecerse a daortiz.....  me dejo la perilla....   y dejo el gimnasio......    y me pongo gafas.....   y adema' hablo andalú y ya eztá..
no te vale ezto clau??

----------


## Ayy

Repetido..... pero lo dejo caer de nuevo.......

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo soy interesante. PERO no estoy bueno

¡¡ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooh, se siente!



 (Por cierto Ella, que Daortiz está encantadísimo con tus comentarios, que lo sepas, aunque dice que no eres su tipo  :roll: )

----------


## Ayy

no se lo digas... que el desamor de las magas es horrible.......

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo estoy bueno, soy interesante, pero estoy pillado. 

Por cierto... y para ayudar en la candidatura de DOW.... Ella... ¿tu sabes lo que se puede hacer estando dentro de un canalillo? 

Abrazos.

PD: Eidan, como se entere quien tu y yo sabemos...... duermes en el sofá pequeño fijo!!!

----------


## Adriancico

Ella, me temo que nuestro amor es imposible, la distancia es demasiado grande...

----------


## aitorlarrea

se me ha olvidado, por si ayuda: que soy prestidigitador (pero no mago)
JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Nombre: Patrick I. O'Malley
Edad: La necesaria
Estatura: 1,72 (sin chistera)

 :Lol:

----------


## shark

Yo estoy bueno, soy interesante, tengo una biblioteca magica de escandalo, me salen unos rapaciños preciosos , me gustan los canalillos y soy gallego (como el 80% de los madrileños)..creo que tenia algun "pero"...a ver si cuando llegue mi mujer me lo recuerda.

----------


## Dow

y quien puede estar dentro de un canalillo puede estar dentro de más sitios...  :twisted:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo voto por Dow, si hace falta le engordamos (viéndome a mi, dejádmele, se me da muy bien  :twisted: )

----------


## Dow

ya de paso os informo... las galletas Oreo no engordan... me incho a galletas Oreo, y no engordan... jajaja

----------


## Dramagic

Clau...no se que buscas exáctamente.

¿por que no dices lo que necesitas? jejeje


yo quedaría contigo, pero de todos modos, luego seguro que te echas para atras...cobarde..jejeje.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Yo soi madridleno
Yo soi bonito bonito, mui bonito i barato
Calidad! Calidad!
Tu compra!

----------


## YaGo

Yo reúno todas las cosas que necesitas y deseas, y además lo sabes (acuérdate de hace un par de semanas...) peeero, resulta que no me has ganado... todavía.

Con un poquito de esfuerzo soy tuyo jajaja! :mrgreen:

----------


## Ella

> Nombre: Patrick I. O'Malley
> Edad: La necesaria
> Estatura: 1,72 (sin chistera)


preferiblemente que no sean casados   :Lol:  




> Clau...no se que buscas exáctamente.
> 
> ¿por que no dices lo que necesitas? jejeje
> 
> 
> yo quedaría contigo, pero de todos modos, luego seguro que te echas para atras...cobarde..jejeje.


antes era una niña pura y virginal, temerosa, timida e inocente...
ahora mi lado malo ha florecido y he tirado para el lado obscuro   :Lol:  

de todas formas, tu cuentas como casado  8-) 




> Yo reúno todas las cosas que necesitas y deseas, y además lo sabes (acuérdate de hace un par de semanas...) peeero, resulta que no me has ganado... todavía.
> 
> Con un poquito de esfuerzo soy tuyo jajaja! :mrgreen:


me vas a matar...mañana  he quedado con el   :Lol:   eso te pasa por hacerte el duro  :twisted:

----------


## YaGo

¿Con ÉL?

Sí, te voy a matar...

----------


## Dramagic

Clau, ejem.....ya no estoy casado.

----------


## ign

Pues si, mido 1'80, ni mas ni menos.

Respecto al parecido con Daortiz, estoy echando una buena panza.

Fallo en lo de madrileño, pero los de Cuenca somos mejores... ¡COPOOOOOOOOOOON!

Edito: Se me olvidaba decir que estoy casado con tres mujeres, pero las dejaria a todas por ti...

----------


## esnar

jajajaja
estais enfermos!!xDxD


ella: tan desesperada estas para tener que ligar en un foro??!
es coña.

pero de todas formas ya te vale....
en un foro de magia...xDxD

----------


## magikko

A un lado!

Esto llegó a su fin:

1.70, Mexicano (Cuando me pruebes, la distancia y el lugar de origen te valdrán un comino) raro y con muchisimo pelo.

Un ligero parecido con Vegeta (Dragon ball)


Los demás no se sientan mal, hay muchas más mujeres en el mundo, lamento (para ustedes) ser el ganador.

----------


## CeReuS

Mido 1.82, peso unos 66 kg y estoy buenooooooooooo xDD (las medidas por lo menos son reales xD9

Moreno, ojos oscuros... ¿que más quieres?

Por desgracia... por ahora no busco mi media naranja xDD es más, no se por que he posteado xDDDDDDD

----------


## Ella

yo tampoco busco media naranaja, no quiero novio!!!

magikko cada dia estas mas rico..  :Lol: 

demasiado bello para ser verdad   :Lol:

----------


## el gran dani

> yo tampoco busco media naranaja, no quiero novio!!!
> 
> magikko cada dia estas mas rico.. 
> 
> demasiado bello para ser verdad


y si no quieres novio ¿para que lo quieres?jejejeej

un saludo

----------


## Ayy

Pasar un buen rato :Confused: ??
a mi me parece suficiente..... xD

----------


## The Black Prince

Uhm

1'85m(de estatura)
23 añitos
Estudio Dirección cinematográfica(de hecho empiezo el año que viene)

foto....bueno va(esta retocada)

Edito:Yo no pago el AVE

----------


## josep

Bueno, bueno, esto se está poniendo caliente..

Por fin hay un tema intresante en este foro.

Os habeis fijado que después de mucho tiempo ha

regresado el pillin de O'Malley...?

Si Ella fuera un poco más generosa quizás tambièn

veriamos por aqui a Ignoto, y esto ya seria la repera.

Me consta, es una intuición masculina, que tambèn Ignoto

está por estos menesteres..

En fin, ya veremos. Depende un poco de Ella...

Saludos mágicos

----------


## Danet

Jajajajaja esto ya se pone interesante... 

1,81 m
22 años
De Benidorm (asi con la escusa ya tienes vacaciones de las buenas jejeje)
Estudiante de Ingenieria y Responsable de calidad.

Y ya que es para pasar un "buen rato" vamos a mostrar todos el material!!! 
JAJAJA

Esto se va de madre!... pero me gusta :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

el piercing de la ceja parece trucao xD

----------


## Chema78

Madre mia Dani!!!!!!!!  :shock:  :shock: 
No sabía que eras actor porno!! jajajajajajajaja 

Por cierto, fijandome en la foto, ¿tienes un coche en el salón de tu casa?

Un saludo

----------


## Danet

JAJAJA parece hecho por el paint!

Pero era de verdad, ya no lo tengo porque me cansé de el, pero ahi existia, ahora hay otro...  :roll:  pero ese no se ve en las fotos, jajajaja

Chema, no lo sabias!!! :Confused:  pues si hijo si, jejejejeje
Yo tampoco sabias que eras el anticristo!! Telita en el otro post! jejeje

Esa foto fue un dia en plan vamos a hacer fotos para un "calendario" de cachondeo, y al final se quedó en el proyecto porque solo me hice las fotos yo! 
Y el coche siempre tiene que ir al lado de la tele para hacer autocine! JAJA

Es el sotano! porque normalmente tampoco tengo un saco de boxeo al lado de la mesa!

----------


## letang

... y el póster de Titanic al fondo ya...

----------


## magialcoyanilla

hey yo mido 1.90, tgo 26,fuerte, moreno y wapo, diplomado en magisterioy ejerzo como tal, ahora estudio derecho mientras trabajo, mago- aficionado, y te enseño todas las fotos q quieras pero por aqui mejor q no.... q hay gente q me conoce... me gusta montar en noria por cierto...jaja!! chao!!

----------


## shark

> hey yo mido 1.90, tgo 26,fuerte, moreno y wapo, diplomado en magisterioy ejerzo como tal, ahora estudio derecho mientras trabajo, mago- aficionado, y te enseño todas las fotos * quieras pero por aqui mejor * no.... * hay gente * me conoce... me gusta montar en noria por cierto...jaja!! chao!!



Tendrás pendiente ortografía ¿no?

----------


## Chema78

> Yo tampoco sabias que eras el anticristo!! Telita en el otro post! jejeje


Ya, tio, la verdad es que me he calentao un poco!   :Oops:  
Jajaja
Pero bueno a lo que vamos:
Ella, deberías saber que Danet tiene novia 

Un saludo!

PD: Lo de la novia lo digo por si te da mas posibilidades, puestos a tener una aventura que sea a lo grande, no?

----------


## josep

Muy bueno, Shark...

La primera vez que coincidimos,je,je....

Salud

----------


## josep

Ella. Tiene que ser prescisamente "madrileño " ?

Es que resulta que tengo un amigo( de verdad eh...?) que podría

estar interesado...

Un saludo

----------


## Marco Antonio

Sin que se tome a mal, Danet.... si tienes novia, haz el favor de, con el paint, quitar todos esos cuernos de ahí atrás, que estás pidiendo un chiste a huevo macho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Abrazos.

----------


## Ella

esto esto se esta poniendo bueno!!
black tiene unos ojos preciosos y parece tierno
danet sujetando firmemente su sudadera da una imagen muy viril, ese pecho lobo y el pezoncito diciendo "tocame",
shark, siempre me ha parecido guapo, tengo una ferbiente atraccion por las personas con poco  pelo
magialcoyanilla (menudo nick)...mas datos   :Lol: 

pd: josep, no tiene que ser madrileño, de hecho, pocos madrileños han contestado
lo que si no debe hacer es enamorarse, bajo ningun concepto

yo no quiero amor...solo  8-)

----------


## pujoman

> esto esto se esta poniendo bueno!!
> black tiene unos ojos preciosos y parece tierno
> danet sujetando firmemente su sudadera da una imagen muy viril, ese pecho lobo y el pezoncito diciendo "tocame",
> shark, siempre me ha parecido guapo, tengo una ferbiente atraccion por las personas con poco  pelo
> magialcoyanilla (menudo nick)...mas datos  
> 
> pd: josep, no tiene que ser madrileño, de hecho, pocos madrileños han contestado
> lo que si no debe hacer es enamorarse, bajo ningun concepto
> 
> yo no quiero amor...solo  8-)


xDDD vaya post!! y esta imagen da que mal pensar jaja

----------


## magikko

> yo tampoco busco media naranaja, no quiero novio!!!
> 
> magikko cada dia estas mas rico.. 
> 
> demasiado bello para ser verdad



Esto es tan alagador que no cabe duda de que es una tremenda mentira..


 :( 


jajajaja




Respecto a la foto de espuma por los aires, un dato mas a mi perfil: Dominio a voluntad de los musculos PC..


Que graciosa es la vida! No pide amor y yo muriendo de amor por ella..

----------


## Danet

Chiste facil... Ok ok!!!
Dios el poster de Titanic es "Cosa fina!"

Pues lo que dice Chema! que si es aventura que sea de las buenas! jejejeje

Yo no sabia que mi pezon decia esas cosas! jejeje

Y ademas aqui hay compañeros de Kegel y que se ciclan el PC :P jejeje

Y nunca mejor dicho que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras  :Wink1:

----------


## aitorlarrea

Bueno, parece que sin foto no hay nada que hacer...
pues aqui va una foto en la que se me ve algo...
La foto es de movil, pero bueno, se intuye.

----------


## Ayy

esta si que parece trucada.... xD xD

----------


## aitorlarrea

si, trucada!
esta tan trucada como la del avatar...

Me has dado una idea, voy a abrir un tema de fotos "retocadas".

----------


## josep

Aitor.

Perdona, una pregunta. eres el de la derecha o la de la izquierda...?

Quizás un poco de competencia iria bien, no sé...

Salud.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pues yo no se si me gusta más la de la izquierda o la de la derecha  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Felipe

Tanto rollo para terminar diciendo que lo que quieres es una copita de cava. Haberlo dicho antes y te enviaba una botellita. 8) 

Desde luego ¡qué retorcidas son las mujeres!  :Wink:

----------


## Dow

bueno, el sabor no es el mismo... pero en el Eroski de en frente de mi local venden 6 botellines de cerveza Aurum por un euro, está rica, la verdad, y ser botellines (litro y medio) por un euro... te puedo invitar a bastantes. además, en el local tenemos futbolín, diana, xbox, tele, sofás... sofá cama... un par de colchones... piruletas... leche condensada...  :twisted:

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> yo no quiero amor...solo  8-)


Lo sé.
Pero bueno. Yo últimamente frecuento mucho el gym...

----------


## angelilliks

Mucho pedir pero ¿aquí qué se ofrece?



Tomad precauciones, que las guarderias están muy caras.

----------


## AHC

> esto esto se esta poniendo bueno!!
> black tiene unos ojos preciosos y parece tierno
> danet sujetando firmemente su sudadera da una imagen muy viril, ese pecho lobo y el pezoncito diciendo "tocame",
> shark, siempre me ha parecido guapo, tengo una ferbiente atraccion por las personas con poco  pelo
> magialcoyanilla (menudo nick)...mas datos  
> 
> pd: josep, no tiene que ser madrileño, de hecho, pocos madrileños han contestado
> lo que si no debe hacer es enamorarse, bajo ningun concepto
> 
> yo no quiero amor...solo  8-)



MADRE MIA !!!!!!.....esto se estaba poniendo bueno...ahora está MUCHO MEJOR y con esta foto ya estoy como loco !!!.

ELLA, estas bien  :Confused: ?
Bueno, no tengo foto ahora mismo pero igualmente estoy detras de un Gran Oceano asìque nunca me podras tener !!! :(

Abrazotes  :Wink1: 
Ariel

----------


## Inherent

Mi hipótesis es que Ella va a hacer alguna brujada con las fotos , algún powerpoint para la posteridad o así, jeje.

----------


## aitorlarrea

> eres el de la derecha o la de la izquierda...?
> Salud.


voy a pensar que aunque no haya un emoticon al lado es una broma, y que sabes que Aitor es nombre de chico y que reconoces a la que tengo al lado...

he dormido 4 horas y es la hora de la siesta, ahora mismo no capto bromas tan sutiles...




> Mucho pedir pero ¿aquí qué se ofrece?


estoy de acuerdo, Ella, deberias poner tambien alguna fotillo para animarlo un poco mas   :Smile1:

----------


## AHC

ahahahahah...yo ya vi una...muuuuy bieeeeennnn.

ELLA...a mi tambien me gusta el croissant mixto a la plancha con cocacola...jajajajajajajaja.

Saludos

----------


## Ella

alguna fotillo?? mmmm

quereis fotos mias??


un collage para que veias que soy buena! (Y estoy buena)

(nota: salvo dos, las fotos estan hechas con cam de ahi que los colores y formas aveces parecen rarezas....)

SI, lo se, tengo una belleza sobre natural

Yo naci pa`ser modelo..soy pura sex simbol  8-)

pd: se tocar...instrumentos: http://club.telepolis.com/menudosomo...inde%20010.jpg (el espiritu del hebi vive en mi: "voy a cortar mil cabezas con el mastil de mi guitarra"

pd: tengo otra metiendome un vaso de tubo a la boca pero creo que podria entusiasmar demasiado..no?

----------


## Ella

por cierto, quien suba un video bailando el baile del cepillo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmJftSw9n_Y

se gana una cita!!!!

----------


## shark

bah........., se que buscas a alguien que te valore por tu muscle pass y no por tus labios carnosos...

Yo no soy ese hombre...:mrgreen:

Ya no me acuerdo cuando iba a ir a madrid pero voy a tener que adelantarlo.... como tienes que quedar conmigo para la cosa esa del libro que me ibas a gestionar...

----------


## Ella

> bah........., se que buscas a alguien que te valore por tu muscle pass y no por tus labios carnosos...
> ...



segun como los muerda..por cierto, a que labios te refiers?

----------


## Ritxi

Altura: 1,87
Peso: 85
Y más chulo que un 8
Ubicación de la foto: Una paradisiaca isla en Honduras

Si convences a mi mujer, me voy a Madrid

----------


## Ella

> Altura: 1,87
> Peso: 85
> Y más chulo que un 8
> Ubicación de la foto: Una paradisiaca isla en Honduras
> 
> Si convences a mi mujer, me voy a Madrid



y que tal bailas el cepillo??

(por que todos estais casados??!!)

----------


## kalandraka

Anda si me acabo de dar cuenta dde que yo no estoy casado jejejejejej....

Como sois, dejad a la muchacha que estamos en epoca de examenes joe!!!!!

----------


## Ayy

no..... gracias a dios no todos...... yo no se como os "encarcelais" de esa manera... xD

Clau ... tines mil chiquillos solteros detrás de ti... hazle caso a alguno!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:  


P.D: ya veo todo lo que tienes que estudiar xD xD

----------


## Ella

> no..... gracias a dios no todos...... yo no se como os "encarcelais" de esa manera... xD
> 
> Clau ... tines mil chiquillos solteros detrás de ti... hazle caso a alguno!!!    
> 
> 
> P.D: ya veo todo lo que tienes que estudiar xD xD


uff, tio, es que, no se, desconcierta un poco ver a un tio que se autotoma fotos en el espejo sin camiseta   :Lol:  
no tienes amigos con los que hacerte fotos en grupo??

----------


## kalandraka

Clau los apuntes de medica se reproducen por esporas...asique cuidadin con estar mucho tiempo sin tocarlos...

----------


## Ayy

no.... clau....   pero siempr he pensado en fotos con una chica... te apuntas :Confused:   llevo otr@ fotografo/a..... y a ver que pasa...  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

> no.... clau....   pero siempr he pensado en fotos con una chica... te apuntas  llevo otr@ fotografo/a..... y a ver que pasa...


:D cuelga una foto chula donde te veamos tu cuerpo serrano  y tus preciosos ojos grises!!!   8-)

----------


## el gran dani

yo si quieres te mando por el messenger ok...  :Oops:   :Wink:

----------


## AHC

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> bah........., se que buscas a alguien que te valore por tu muscle pass y no por tus labios carnosos...
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> segun como los muerda..por cierto, a que labios te refiers?



Claudia tu si que sabes armar flor de hilo !!!!...con esto ultimo tuyo no he parado de reirme por un buen rato  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, pues aprovecho que estas ya están colgadas de otra cosa para ponerlas:






¿Te valen?

Nunca he intentado eso del cepillo, pero puedo intentarlo...  :twisted:

----------


## Ayy

mi foto aqui no cabe ( no se encogerlas... ) asi que si la quieres por el msn...   tengo varias con poquita ropa....   de esas que me mandas tu  :Wink1:

----------


## magikko

No se por que los castigas de esa manera, si tu bien sabes que al unico hombre que deseas tener, soy yo.

Ya deja de darle alas a todos y hagamos realidad eso que tanto quieres conmigo.

Por cierto, si antes estaba enamorado por causa del video de las "bolas traviesas" ahora esta foto ha multiplicado mi deseo por ti infinitamente:

----------


## magikko

Por cierto, está es la foto que decide todo.. ahora, dime tu el lugar, dime tu el tiempo y yo me encargo de darte una noche completa solo para ti, llena de cepilla cepilla...


No tienes idea de lo guapo que me veo de rumbero...

----------


## Ayy

Joer.... esas fotos no se ponen a estas  horas....  ahora me voy a dormir... y no dormiré pensand oque puede venir el magikko en delantal a por mi ....  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Dow

joder, encima la foto que sale en el sombrerito... tela.


sí sí, ganaos una cita con ella... que el único que ha desayunado con ella en un café caro y pijo he sido yo, y pocos hemos comido en su casa...  8-) 

ah, y ha sido ella quien me ha llamado alguna vez para ver qué hago el fin de semana... yo no la he llamado.

ah, y ella la que me reserva entradas para la plaza de las artes...

muahahahahahahahaa!!!! peleaos por ella, peleaos... que Eidan cuando dice las cosas, las dice porque sabe, jajajaja  :117:

----------


## shark

> ****, encima la foto que sale en el sombrerito... tela.
> 
> 
> sí sí, ganaos una cita con ella... que el único que ha desayunado con ella en un café caro y pijo he sido yo, y pocos hemos comido en su casa...  8-) 
> 
> ah, y ha sido ella quien me ha llamado alguna vez para ver qué hago el fin de semana... yo no la he llamado.
> 
> ah, y ella la que me reserva entradas para la plaza de las artes...
> 
> muahahahahahahahaa!!!! peleaos por ella, peleaos... que Eidan cuando dice las cosas, las dice porque sabe, jajajaja


A ti te ha dado de comer en tu casa porque tienes pinta de mal alimentado, no por otra cosa :mrgreen:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Y poniendo la puntilla sobre lo dicho por Shark..... "por que sabe que no comes CARNE ni PEGCAO"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

bueno..... Dowi....  yo tengo que cortar el cesped....  te vienes a comer a mi casa :Confused: ?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a mi me ha dicho guarrerias por el telefono.... y no por ello presumo... xD

----------


## aitorlarrea

Ella, yo creo que los conoces demasiado, deberias conocer gente nueva...
No se, creo que por el hecho de colgar esta foto de hace unos años ya deberia ganarme una cita   :Oops:  

de todas formas cuando pueda ver el video ese del baile (que en el trabajo youtube no funciona) me pongo a ello   :Smile1:  

PD: me gusta la magia y el heavy, ergo me gustas tu...
Yo tambien toco algo la guitarra electrica, bueno es que se me da bien todo en lo que se utilicen las manos   :Wink:

----------


## Ravenous

> bueno es que se me da bien todo en lo que se utilicen las manos


Ya veo, teniendo cuatro, más te vale saber usarlas.
Por cierto, ¿quien es el tipo al que estás torturando?

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Ella, yo creo que los conoces demasiado, deberias conocer gente nueva...
> No se, creo que por el hecho de colgar esta foto de hace unos años ya deberia ganarme una cita   
> 
> de todas formas cuando pueda ver el video ese del baile (que en el trabajo youtube no funciona) me pongo a ello   
> 
> PD: me gusta la magia y el heavy, ergo me gustas tu...
> Yo tambien toco algo la guitarra electrica, bueno es que se me da bien todo en lo que se utilicen las manos


¿porqué le tocas la oreja a ese tio feo?  :twisted:

----------


## aitorlarrea

> ¿quien es el tipo al que estás torturando?





> ¿porqué le tocas la oreja a ese tio feo?  :twisted:


Le estoy sacando unas monedas de la oreja  :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

Veo que en este tipo de mensajes hay que explicarlo todo, así que voy a empezar...

*AYY diu*


> a mi me ha dicho guarrerias por el telefono.... y no por ello presumo... xD


Ayy, pagando no vale. Ya sabes lo que te dijo el Psicólogo sobre las línenas eróticas. 

Bueno en defensa de Aitor diré (ya que mi tierra me llama, de vez en cuando) que es de Bilbao, y que, para lo pequeño que es, tiene un rabo a tener en cuenta, apreciable en la foto.

En cuanto a Mágico, pues ya le véis, el gorrito es una de las muchas cosas que hace con las fotos de sus ex...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Es el mejor gorro de cocinero que he visto, al hilo de la foto se me ha ocurrido una idea... ¿Que tal incluir el menú en los gorros de los cocineros y camareros?. 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Y ahora.... viene el golpe final, por favor no lloréis, siempre podéis pensar que hay más mujeres en el mundo "mundial". Explico: Ella, a parte de ser una chica encantadora, cuya belleza habéis podido comprobar en el extraordinario collage que ha realizado para vuestro deleite, es una chica muy sensible y sobre todo DISCRETA. Si leéis entre lineas os daréis cuenta de la atracción que siente por los apuestos bellezones de frente despejada (esto era una pequeña pista), y .... ¿de que persona no ha hablado en este post (precisamente por esa discrección que le caracteriza) ?.... pues lo siento chicos, pero "blanco y en botella... 

Abrazos y moriros de ajco.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Veo que en este tipo de mensajes hay que explicarlo todo, así que voy a empezar...
> 
> *AYY diu*
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a mi me ha dicho guarrerias por el telefono.... y no por ello presumo... xD
> 			
> ...



mmmmm estoy pensando... a mi hijo creo que le gustan maduritas... y que sean madrileñas no le importa, marco antonio...!!! hay que presentarlos!!! (me refiero a tu hija y al mio)  :D

----------


## Ayy

> Veo que en este tipo de mensajes hay que explicarlo todo, así que voy a empezar...
> 
> *AYY diu*
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a mi me ha dicho guarrerias por el telefono.... y no por ello presumo... xD
> 			
> ...


oie... que a ti te cobren, no quiere decir que a mi tambien me cobren... xD
ademas... hablo de Ella, no de una linea cualquiera... xD

----------


## Marco Antonio

eso está hecho, pero te aviso que tiene un genio.... los tiene "bien puestos", en eso ha salido a la madre. Hay veces que digo.... "pobrecito" el que de con ella   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Con casi 5 años, tiene ya muy claro, como quiere vestirse, música que escucha, etc... Off topic, la gente se queja de la educación que se está dando a nuestros pequeños pero, yo puedo decir muy orgulloso, que ¿cuando se ha visto que "criaturas" con apenas 3 años hayan visitado: El museo Tyssen, El Prado, El Planetario, etc...?, y niños de 4 años, capaces de explicar diferencias de estilos entre "la noche estrellada de Van Ghoh" y cualquier otro pintor expresionista? mejor dicho.... ¿como huev..s son capaces de distinguir esos cuadros?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , lo dicho, aquellos que tenemos niñ@s pequeños lo vemos dia a dia, que nos superan mentalmente, sin duda es un gran salto cualitativo que tenemos que agradecer a todas estas personas que se dedican a la EDUACIÓN de una u otra manera. 

Abrazos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ayy, la guarrería que te dijo Ella por teléfono tenía que ver con "el culo" y con que te fueras a "un sitio" pero me parece que no lo has pillado correctamente.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Te lo explico por MP

----------


## aitorlarrea

> para lo pequeño que es, tiene un rabo a tener en cuenta, apreciable en la foto


Esa frase solo es cierta al 50%, me pasa por no describirme antes...
Mido 1'93, peso 88 kilos (y tengo por el cuerpo tengo poco pelo)
Y añado, asi, en plan modestia 8-) , que soy integral, osea mucha fibra y 0% grasa... vamos que me puedes comer que no engordas...

PD: el rabo no se aprecia en la foto! seria ilegal! que tenia 17 años...

----------


## Marco Antonio

entonces.... ¿que es eso que recorre la espalda del tio ese con la camiseta de Fito?

Me lo explique

----------


## Chema78

> por cierto, a que labios te refiers?


Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaa!!!!! :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Que bueno!

Magikko: Creo que me estoy enamorando de ti!!   :Oops:  
Me molas!!   :Wink: 

Por cierto, ella, tus fotos comparadas con las de Danet y Magikko son una gena!!
Yo esperaba unas fotos mas... fresquitas!!

----------


## Ayy

> Ayy, la guarrería que te dijo Ella por teléfono tenía que ver con "el culo" y con que te fueras a "un sitio" pero me parece que no lo has pillado correctamente.          Te lo explico por MP


me cago en ti....  ahroa me mira raro la gente de la biblioteca por reirme a lo bestia...   :Lol:   :Lol:  
muy buena xD

----------


## magicderius

Y por que no  una macroorgia entre todos? a ver quien es el que mas aguanta... Amor para todos!!!!!

Pero con organizacion, eh!!

----------


## Ayy

organización en español es tapones traseros no :Confused:

----------


## magicderius

Efectivamente!!!

No hay que fiarse de nadie y menos de un mago.. jejeje

----------


## Marco Antonio

Creo que, para eso de la organización ya se está encargando "el mago Barreda", ¿para que pensáis que es la encuesta?... http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=19833

Abrazos

----------


## Dow

¬.¬'

algunas almejas sí como :twisted:

----------


## angelilliks

> Y por que no  una macroorgia entre todos? a ver quien es el que mas aguanta... Amor para todos!!!!!
> 
> Pero con organizacion, eh!!

----------


## josep

Ella. Esto ya se está poniendo un poco aburrido...

Para animar un poco la cosa, deberías lo que han hecho otros

compañeros. Ya sabes, enseñar un poco el material, es decir

unas cuantas fotos, igual que los demás. Ni más ni menos.

Bueno, en realidad ni menos...

Espero que por una vez me hagas caso...

Salud

----------


## Dow

fotos ya puso, solo que no se ve de cuello para abajo.


que sepais que el arroz con filantro de su abuela está delicioso. (no sé si se escribe filantro, o cilantro, o paraguas)

----------


## angelilliks

Nucelar, nucelaaar...

----------


## Ella

> Ella. Esto ya se está poniendo un poco aburrido...
> 
> Para animar un poco la cosa, deberías lo que han hecho otros
> 
> compañeros. Ya sabes, enseñar un poco el material, es decir
> 
> unas cuantas fotos, igual que los demás. Ni más ni menos.
> 
> Bueno, en realidad ni menos...
> ...



tienes razon, aqui va esta foto sin camiseta y como pezoncitos las bolas de esponja coloras!!
disfrutadlas chicos!!

juan antonios: que pena que estes casado...

----------


## Dow

> Nucelar, nucelaaar...


jajajajajajajajaja

----------


## Danet

Aqui los unicos que nos "mojamos" somos 3 mandando fotos "fresquitas" y ya todo el mundo quiere sacar tajada!!! JAJAJA
Yo por si acaso la propuesta falla ya estoy ultimando los detalles de la coreografia del cepillo!!!
Lo que hace tener tiempo libre! jejeje
No creo que encuentre valor para colgarlo... muy bien remunerado tendria que estar  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

> Aqui los unicos que nos "mojamos" somos 3 mandando fotos "fresquitas" y ya todo el mundo quiere sacar tajada!!! JAJAJA
> Yo por si acaso la propuesta falla ya estoy ultimando los detalles de la coreografia del cepillo!!!
> Lo que hace tener tiempo libre! jejeje
> No creo que encuentre valor para colgarlo... muy bien remunerado tendria que estar  :twisted:


eso quieor verlo!!!
no te quejaras si me haces llegar ese video a mis manos...  :Lol:   podras descubrite que eres multiorgasmico y todo!!

por cierto..han quitado mi foto :D

----------


## Dow

no... no has puesto ninguna foto, que no es lo mismo. vi el post en el momento que lo pusiste y no había foto!  :evil:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Juan antonios no es otro, soy yo, lo que pasa en que en la intimidad me llama así y nos decimos cosas bonitas como la que transcribo.

 Hechizo de luna, si a mi lado duermes
no despiertes nunca, 
no despiertes. 

Porque cuando despierto
descubro en mi cuerpo
arañazos de amor, pero tu lado....
 desierto

Tu dulce magia, recreada en esponja
limita mi vida
solamente a esas horas,

¿Por que te escondes
cuando abandono el sueño
si tu calor continua
pegado a mi cuerpo?

Aquí estoy, mirando al espejo
convenciendo a los dioses,
 si es que todavía no lo he hecho, que....

a cambio de mi vida 
me digan ese conjuro, 
ese hechizo mágico ideal
que junte los sueños con la realidad.

Besos.

----------


## Danet

> eso quieor verlo!!!
> no te quejaras si me haces llegar ese video a mis manos...   podras descubrite que eres multiorgasmico y todo!!
> 
> por cierto..han quitado mi foto :D


No si querer verlo... yo conozco a mas de uno que pagaria por verme asi, jajajajaja
Pero la compensación tiene su miga... porque eso de la multiorgasmidad (bonito palabro) me tienta! :twisted:

Y Dow tiene razon! no habia foto! jejejeje

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo es que a mi, cuando Ella me llama Juan Antonios me pongo tontorrón. 

Si había foto, la he quitado porque las bolas de esponja que se había puesto Ella eran de las mini, 1 pulgada escasa (incluso había que fijarse muchísimo para distinguir que eran rojas), y se veía más lo que intentaban tapar que las propias bolas. 

Es lo que tiene ser moderador. 

mi tesorooooo!!!!!


Danet, se muchos más que matarían porque les llamasen Juan Antonios o por la foto de las bolas rojas.

A que doy más ajco que Iván.

----------


## Danet

> Danet, se muchos más que matarían porque les llamasen Juan Antonios o por la foto de las bolas rojas.
> A que doy más ajco que Iván.


Cuanta razon tienes! jajaja yo seria uno de ellos! :P

Y lo de la foto quiero creer que es mentira y que no existe!!!! 
Sino seria frustrante que hubiese estado ahi y no haber llegado a tiempo!  :-(

----------


## aitorlarrea

si esa foto existiese ya estaria en 'mercadillo' con el titulo del tema:
''Las pelotitas traviesas' de Ella (version foto) [VENDIDO]"  :Lol:

----------


## Ritxi

Ella, al ganador de esta "competición" nos haras la rutina con bolas que te hizo tan famosa  8)

----------


## aitorlarrea

> Ella, al ganador de esta "competición" nos haras la rutina con bolas que te hizo tan famosa  8)


¿tiene doble sentido?

----------


## Marco Antonio

La rutina de Ella va de desapariciones de Bolas, allá cada uno. Yo, aunque me pica la curiosidad, le he dicho siempre en la intimidad que me haga todos los juegos que quiera menos el de "la desaparición de bolas". Os puedo asegurar que tiene rutinas para ganar 100 FISM!!! 

a morirse todos de la envidia cochina.

Ella te quiero, luego te lo diré bajito.   :Wink: 

PD.: en homenaje a Letang siempre ponemos "EL PUENTE SOBRE EL RIO KWAI"

----------


## Ella

*hoy estoy triste*

me he hecho el test de parentezco y dice que me parezco al guitarra de acdc y a ronaldo (ex jugador del madrid):

http://www.myheritage.es/FP/Company/...Method=myFiles

----------


## letang

Cómprate un mono y cántale.   :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Muy bueno Letang...

me voy a hacer un tang de naranja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

voy a hacer el test este a ver que me dice.

Pues yo estoy contentísimo, en primer lugar porque parece que no me parezco a ningún calvo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En segundo lugar porque me saca parecido con gente como Elvis Costello y Peter Seller. Increible. lo que hacen las gafas en una cara.

 :P

----------


## Danet

> Cómprate un mono y cántale.


Que duro.. jaja

Y esque eso te pasa por poner una foto con unas gafas tan grandes... que no sabe a quien te pareces...
aiiissssss

A mi me dice que soy una mezcla entre Angel Martin y Ben Affleck

----------


## Marco Antonio

Con otra foto me saca parecido al tio del grupo Sober. Pos nada, pego foto.


Abrazos

----------


## magik mackey

Ella con lo bonita que eres, ademas simpatica y una maga de escandalo, esto lo has escrito para divertirte unos dias con el personal,(que te va a hacer falta a ti ir a buscar tios por estos lares)...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Es que por estos lares es donde está la mejor gente.   :Wink:

----------


## halvar

Me ha gustado la pagina esa de los parecidos,en una foto me pone que al que mas me parezco es a uri geller xDD.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Tu no eras el padre de Vikie el Vikingo?
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Chapulín

Bueno, ya que estamos... me uno a la fiesta!
Ella, si miras bien en lo de los parecidos también sales parecida a Halle Berry y Portia Derossi!!!
Así que ya puedes subir el ánimo que a mi se me suben otras cosas... 8) 
Las ganas de practicar magia, se entiende, no?  :Oops:

----------


## Ravenous

> Con otra foto me saca parecido al tio del grupo Sober. Pos nada, pego foto.
> 
> Abrazos


Pues a mi recuerdas a Moby...

----------


## Marco Antonio

:shock: 
Es cierto, no había caido...

Tampoco me disgusta nada, no hace mala música.

Abrazos.

Esto acabará en una nueva página de parecidos razonables.

----------


## Chema78

Que fuerte!! 
Al poner esta foto:
Me dice que el payaso se parece a Robert Reford en un 56% y a Shirley Temple en un 45%!!!
JAJAJA
Si estubiera vivo juraria que esta página la ha creado Luis Sanchez Pollack (Tip, el de Tip y Coll) por lo surrealista y tal...
Ah y yo me parezco a unos tios raros que no se quien son y a Enrique Iglesias!!!! jajajaja


Saludos!

----------


## aitorlarrea

Hey, me parece buena idea eso de parecidos razonables, a abrirlo que voy!
tengo uno muy bueno...

por cierto, ella, como no animas la fiesta enseñando pierna (por poner un ejemplo de lo que podrias enseñar) aqui se cambia de tema eh...

----------


## Ravenous

Ya hay uno abierto, busca antes de que te calienten (más   :Lol:  ) las orejas...

----------


## Ayy

Tunturuuun... esa paginita no te saca parecidos muy razonables, mas bien se basa en la expresion facial que tiene la foto, pues si pones dos fotos distintas, te saca parecidos totalmente dispares--  por lo menos antes era asi..

( mira que decir que yo me parezco a Ben Afleck..)

----------


## Danet

> ( mira que decir que yo me parezco a Ben Afleck..)


Jajaja esto en caso de duda te pone que te parecesa Ben Afleck! jejejeje

A ver el hilo de parecidos razonables, que quiero que me metais caña!!!

Chema... La verdad que si que tedas un aire a Enrique Iglesias!!!!!!

----------


## Ayy

en ese hilo tengo parecidos desde paquirrin hasta Travolta, pasando por uno de los de Andy y lucas  :117:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Es que eres el gordo de Andy y Lucas, de ahí viene tu nick, lo que pasa es que como ahora no os habláis pues estas pensando en otro...

a saber:    "Andy y y........." (lease con tono de buscar una palabra que no se encuentra), las siglas son AYY, lo dicho eres el "bien alimentado de Andy y Lucas (que ya sabemos quien de los dos es el que se cepilla los catering).

abrazos

Edito solamente para decir.... QUE NO ES PAQUIRRIN; QUE ES KIKO COPOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ayy

el tio no está gorod, está fornido ( como homer Simpson) y yo estoy mas fuertecito que el... xD

----------


## Danet

El que es clavadito a Paquirrin... (Kiko) es Daniel Garcia!!!  
 

Madre mia como se ha desviado el tema... 
Aunque a Ella a lo mejor le apaña alguno de estos 2  :Wink1:

----------


## Ayy

por consiguiente soy clavao a Daniel Garcia :Confused: ?  ya quisiera el.... xD

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya me ha comentado Ayy que existía este hilo (no me habia dao ni cuenta).

Ays Clau, que cada día te desmadras más, a ver si vamos a tu piscina algún día, que ya empieza el calor, o aunque sea te dejas caer por alguna de nuestras quedadas   :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

Mejor todos a la piscina....  pero la que diga Clau, que siempre nos lleva a piscinas nudistas  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## AHC

Que pasó Claudia  :Confused: ...tanto hombre apuesto por esos lugares y no te ha gustado ninguno  :Confused: .

Sii Siii, ya lo se pero.....ya te lo dije estoy del otro lado del mundo !!!!.
Por dios invita a alguien ya o este post va a ir a parar al olvido !!!!

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Ella

nadie me bailo el cepillo..asi que

----------


## aitorlarrea

eske el cepillo se baila en grupo, no se puede bailar solo.
y yo voy a madrid del 20 al 22, lo dejo caer...

y ahora, como diria el burlador de castilla:
vente pacá y hagamos el cepillo, yo pongo el palo y tu pones los pelillos... que los tienes coloraus   :Lol:

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Oye Claudia, haz una lista de selección. Los que no quieras me los pasas a mi...
JAJAJA

----------


## Ayy

la has liado poniendo ese comentario.... jajaja
ala ya hay dos para elegir señooooreeesss

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Oye Claudia, ¿por qué dices que David cuenta como casado?
Ahora me entero...jejeje
Y aprovecha, tonta, que está soltero y es un partidazo (te lo digo yo).

----------


## Javixu

Hola, yo pongo una foto.



*Consultar disponibilidad  :P*

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Qué yogurín...jejeje

----------


## Javixu

> Qué yogurín...jejeje


Joven, soy joven :P


Tengo 21 tampoco soy un enano... mido 1,80m justos  :D

----------


## shark

21 años, un semilactante.... que bonita palabra...yogurín.  8-)

----------


## Javixu

Hay palabras muy bonitas como "provecto" que no se las voy diciendo a la gente... :P

----------


## Javixu

> SI me dices que en el escalón hay un agujero, mirando tu cara adivino lo que hacías


Que cabroncete...jaja...estaba hablando    :Oops:

----------


## Ella

jaja, bonitos ojos, verdes??
no seras ingeniero, no??
 :Lol:  

(para el que viene a madrid pronto, el del avatar del ojos, estoy en examenes hasta el 23...a partir de entonces vuelvo a ser persona, sorry)

----------


## ign

¿No prefieres un chico de ojos negros? Es que tengo que ir dentro de poco por Madrid...  :twisted:

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Muy fuerte Ign jugando a dos bandas...
 :(

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Me has roto el corazón... :-(

----------


## Danet

Pobrecilla, que poco tacto... Ign

Al final como nadie se ha dignado a bailar el cepillo pues nada... jajaja
¿Que no se puede bailar solo? jajaja que poca imaginacion! yo tengo el video de cuando lo hice... jajaja, pero creo que ese video vendra conmigo a la tumba!

P.D. A mi solo me falta el proyecto para ser ingeniero :P

----------

